# Winners Choice String & Cable for Hoyt Alphaburner FOR SALE



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

Sent PM...


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Migaloo,


They are for a 28.5"/80# Alphaburner. Standard Black & Standard Red with Black Serving and a floating Yoke.


All the best,

Engee


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Winners Choice*

Ag nee. If they were for 28" cam then I would have taken them! But the 28" and 28.5" are different base cams.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

A twist or two could fix that...


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alphaburner strings*

Or ten or twenty...


----------

